# Audit Tools - for Orthopaedics



## Mjones7 (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone have an audit tool for Orthopaedics?  Any tool to prepare for RAC would be helpful as well.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jana.gatton (Oct 24, 2009)

Google into the AAOS website;

1.You should be on the home page.

2.On the top right hand corner, in the search field, type "A simple system for 
coding E/M services"

3.Select this article written by Dr. James Davidson.  In the article is a link to the template.

Precise and user friendly, this template should help.

Jana Gatton
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P


----------

